# Installing Leg levelers for kitchen cabinets



## remodelinghouse (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
  I am installing kitchen cabinets in my house. The floor isn't level.  I've read online that leg levelers are the easiest way and you don't have to worry about the shims contracting and expanding with the seasons.

These are the leg levelers I purchased: Leg Levelers... Scherr's Cabinet and Doors Online Harware Ordering These seem to just go on the bottom of the cabinets.  (These cabinets do not have the build in box/kick panel at the bottom of them like my cabinets)



However, my cabinets have have the wooden frame on the bottom (where the kick panel attaches to).  They look like thisSorry for the bad diagram, I can attach on if it will help)
l
I                                     <---cabinet
I_____
   L___                           <--Kick panel/boxed in frame around the bottom of the cabinet


Does anyone know how to install these?  I believe that they have to support the sides of the cabinets, since that will be what supports the granite countertop. 

The only way they seem to be able to work now, is if I just put them under the cabinet, under the bottom shelf--but then it won't support the load bearing sides.

Can I just cut out some notches on all four corners? Any advice and insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## joecaption (Feb 2, 2011)

You did not mention how far the floor is out. Personaly If the floor was way out (we had one that was off by 1-1/2 in just the width of a caboinet). I be under that floor figuring out why it's out and fix the floor joist before the cabinets went in. If not you'll be dealing with it when the floor goes in and the cabinets will move when someone walks on the floor.
If it just a small amount say 1/8" just use shims. I've never heard of cedar shim expanding and contracting causing any problums in 30 years of doing this stuff.


----------



## russstevenson1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Your legs are similar to IKEA legs.  I use IKEA cabinets in all of my houses and I really like them.  The main reason I like them is the ease of leveling with the threaded legs.  Ikea legs are on the corners of the cabs and catch the vertical walls of the cabs as well as the horizontal bottom panel. And the toe kick attaches to the legs with plaqstic clips, just like your legs.  IKEA also sells stainless legs, in case you don't want a toe kick.  Check out this link

IKEA | Built-in kitchens | AKURUM/RATIONELL system | AKURUM | Leg


----------

